

HN Tip Sheet (and "Welcome Packet") - Mz

Thanks for joining our little corner of the web. It's great to have you here, and we look forward to getting to know you.<p>In case you haven’t noticed (because many people don’t), there is a link to the guidelines at the bottom of every page.  It’s titled “Guidelines”, so you can’t miss it if you scroll down to the bottom.  Please take a few minutes to read them.  It will enhance your user experience and help you avoid major faux pas and pitfalls.<p>Another useful feature also linked at the bottom so you may be unaware of it, is the “Lists” link, where you can find lists of certain kinds of data about the forum such as the “leaders” (the people with the most karma).  There is also a Bookmarklet.<p>From what I gather, HN has had a rather sizable influx of newcomers of late and with this has come an increase in posts which fail to conform to expected community standards.  Per patio11:  "Some things that won’t go over well here include: pithy one-liners, personal abuse, memes and the letters TL; DR."<p>Please feel free to ask here for assistance with getting to know the culture better or any trouble you are having.  I suspect plenty of people would be happy to give you constructive feedback.<p>--------<p>The remarks above were originally written as a suggested edit of a post by petewailes and contains an edited quote from him (the first line) and another quote from patio11.  It isn't intended as plagiarism.  I was originally going to post this in the thread those remarks came from.  But things move very fast around here and that thread is dead and gone.  I have chosen to post it anyway, for good or for ill.  My thought is that if a resource like this were either posted periodically or linked permanently in the header, it might more effectively address some of the recent concerns expressed in the forum without creating unintended problems as a consequence.<p>I would ask that if you think this is a good idea, you post your own (constructively-worded) tips here about the local culture or available HN resources or, if new, ask questions about how things work around here.  But if you think it's a terrible idea, please don't contribute to the recent unpleasantness.  Just flag it, like the guidelines suggest.  (I personally would like to see a consolidation of some of the HN-related mash-ups and such.  I never can seem to find most of those again.)<p>Thank you.
======
JacobAldridge
Eventually, you will want to ask one of 3 questions. Here are the answers so
you don't have to:

1) www.searchyc.com 2) Comment quality will vary. Don't discuss, just Erlang.
3) No, I don't know where Nickb is either.

